# 22-250 For Grizzly



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

One word comes to mind. BRAVE!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like that third shot may of hit his spine. And with the dust kicking up behind the bear they were quite possibly shooting FMJ bullets. 

If not I would be willing to bet they would of had a very pissed off bear


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I expected a behind the ear shot when it turned its head. 

I wouldnt pull the trigger with it looking my direction for sure. Wonder if he used some M855 ball bullets. Wouldnt be legal though as its non-expanding.


-DallanC


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Is this the new thing; hunting with tiny calibers?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

OriginalOscar said:


> Is this the new thing; hunting with tiny calibers?


No, in Alaska 22-250 and 243's are the most commonly used calibers among the natives. Its been that way for a really long time.

-DallanC


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

DallanC said:


> No, in Alaska 22-250 and 243's are the most commonly used calibers among the natives. Its been that way for a really long time.
> 
> -DallanC


But they don't video and post it. I don't like the ethics


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

DallanC said:


> No, in Alaska 22-250 and 243's are the most commonly used calibers among the natives. Its been that way for a really long time.
> 
> -DallanC


This is true, and a ton of .223s....however, natives mostly hunt in groups where they have multiple guns. Us non-natives are limited to one gun per tag. Unless things get ugly only one person shoots. I've seen "a few" bear kills and most are uneventful. I've seen some that were hit well and still went ape-sh!t pissed and from the looks of things, they are trying very hard to get to you and kill you.

Please everyone, if you hunt bears, shoot the biggest caliber you can handle accurately. Just because this guy killed one with a 22-250 or Phil Shoemaker killed one with a 9mm doesn't mean it's a good idea.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

There had to be 2 shooters in the video. First shot was well placed. Second shot was a miss. Then a bolt is cycled and the 3rd shot was CNS. I'd never use a 22-250 for grizzly bears, but that bear died faster than many shot with an arrow or a 300+ mag. Shot placement with a quality bullet kills.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I see hunting bears with a 22-250 as a form of natural selection. ------SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Packout said:


> There had to be 2 shooters in the video. First shot was well placed. Second shot was a miss. Then a bolt is cycled and the 3rd shot was CNS. I'd never use a 22-250 for grizzly bears, but that bear died faster than many shot with an arrow or a 300+ mag. Shot placement with a quality bullet kills.


I don't know if that bear died or if it was a spine shot that dropped it. But it would soon be dead.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Packout said:


> There had to be 2 shooters in the video. First shot was well placed. Second shot was a miss. Then a bolt is cycled and the 3rd shot was CNS. I'd never use a 22-250 for grizzly bears, but that bear died faster than many shot with an arrow or a 300+ mag. Shot placement with a quality bullet kills.


In the comment section on youtube it states that a .338 was the second shot that missed followed by another .22-250 hit. Other comments also state that the .22-250 is used by the natives to take most of their game. (as Dallan mentioned)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Amusingly, when I first watched this video I had two distinct thoughts. Both of which just got brought up.



Packout said:


> ...but that bear died faster than many shot with an arrow or a 300+ mag.


QFT, That bear was DRT 6 seconds after the first hit. I dont know I've ever seen a deer dead within 6 seconds of being hit with an arrow. I clipped the arteries off the top of a heart on a elk once, it made it less than 40 yards before tipping over... but it was at least 12 seconds (still a very fast kill IMO).



Springville Shooter said:


> I see hunting bears with a 22-250 as a form of natural selection. ------SS


Bingo! I love love love my .22-250, fired more rounds through it than any other gun I own excluding my 22lr of course, but no way in hell would I EVER consider firing it at a bear unless it was a life of death situation and I didnt have a guide to throw at it first.

I'd love to hunt bears sometime, give me an excuse to get that red pad Rugar #1 in 45-70 I've always wanted. The 444 guide gun also looks pretty neat.

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm headed up to hunt deer with Longbow in a few months. Hopefully the bears will all be asleep by then. 

One 'devil's advocate' observation. The bullets that hit their mark from the 22 were way more effective than those from the 338 that missed.-----SS


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> I'm headed up to hunt deer with Longbow in a few months. Hopefully the bears will all be asleep by then.
> 
> One 'devil's advocate' observation. The bullets that hit their mark from the 22 were way more effective than those from the 338 that missed.-----SS


Nope, they won't. We'll see bears, ask Longgun. It'll be standard practice that one of us will stand watch for bears while the other two bone the deer. They're hungry and pissy that time of year.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My daughter and I have taken a few deer with my .22-250 and while it's probably not the best suited rifle for that, it sure is fun.:smile: The first deer I shot with it ran about 80 yards, he ran straight downhill to me where he was dispatched at 5 yards. I was surprised he didn't pile up with the first shot. There was a hole the size of a baseball through the rib cage. My daughter has dropped 2 deer in their tracks with it. I guess she is a better shot.


----------

